# My 750Li was broken even before I could pick it up.



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

It looks so weired to see the steering wheel on the right. Nice car.


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks!

Not to me it doesn't!! I was delighted that they drive on the correct side of the road here - I am from the UK!!

Shame about the useless speed limits though.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

1 suggestion, ask the dealer to give you a software update, you have NAV system Mark III and it is capable of split screen display. You would love the free upgrade, some dealers will do it for free if you are nice. The old car is easy to upgrade, takes 15 minutes.


----------

